# great tasting whey..??



## micklad1 (May 29, 2013)

hey guys anyone got any suggestions on any great tasting whey..?? I recently used muscletech milk chocolate nitrotech and i've gotta say it certainly didnt take anything like milk chocolate. It tasted absolutely vile, any suggestions on whey which tastes good and which gives you the results..??


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm a big fan of MyProteins true whey, milk chocolate flavour.

I would say it does the job and blends well!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh and to add i would say try to get protein from actual food as much as you can, coming from someone who was on 3 shakes a day it becomes unbareable no matter how lovely the flavour is...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

First rep in! 

From our range I can recommend jaffa cake, butterscotch and caramel macchiato


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

micklad1 said:


> hey guys anyone got any suggestions on any great tasting whey..?? I recently used muscletech milk chocolate nitrotech and i've gotta say it certainly didnt take anything like milk chocolate. It tasted absolutely vile, any suggestions on whey which tastes good and which gives you the results..??


Hi mate have a look about in the sponsor sub forums for reviews but heres a couple unbiased reviews for pro 10

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/236457-pro-10-strawberry.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-10/234736-pro-10-strawberry-whey-review.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-10/234915-strawberry-whey-sample-review.html

*click banner below to go to the site*


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Purely on taste then BSN Syntha 6 beats everything hands down..

Chocolate cake batter is one thats amazing :thumb:

That said I currently use TPW Isolate90, however the flavours are not that strong if you have it with water across the range i've found. But I pick my Whey purely based on nutritional's now.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

The best tasting whey I ever had was Gaspari cookies and cream.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I am LOVING GoNutrition Strawberries & Cream isolate at the moment!!

http://gonutrition.com/go-whey-isolate-90

Take THAT @Ginger Ben


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

message me a sample request happy to do the taste challenge against any other brand


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Honestly, powerbeck strawberry and chocolate whey is the best whey I've ever tasted

They ain't even a sponsor on here!

I use to bulk buy that sh!t at 20 tubs a time!

Most of the sponsors stuff on here has never come close to the taste, but out of what I've tried, TPW Jaffa cake is the best

Thats what you call an unbiased opinion!


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

myofusion peanut butter and cookie dough is the nuts, i usually pick up 2kg of this and 2kg from theproteinworks (all flavours are banging except the coffee as i dont like coffee)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> Purely on taste then BSN Syntha 6 beats everything hands down..
> 
> Chocolate cake batter is one thats amazing :thumb:
> 
> That said I currently use TPW Isolate90, however the flavours are not that strong if you have it with water across the range i've found. But I pick my Whey purely based on nutritional's now.





Mighty Sparrow said:


> The best tasting whey I ever had was Gaspari cookies and cream.


Just out of curiosity. What's the sugar/carb breakdown in these products?


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I am LOVING GoNutrition Strawberries & Cream isolate at the moment!!
> 
> http://gonutrition.com/go-whey-isolate-90
> 
> Take THAT @Ginger Ben


Maple syrup and pancake!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Maxirawwwwww choc orange concentrate 

Tbf it's all personal preference I find a lot of companies shakes too watery even when mixed with low volume of liquid. I like my shakes to froth up and be thicker, more satisfying. Usually find this with the bigger brands and more premium products, maxi have done it just about right price:taste:quality.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

man_dem03 said:


> myofusion peanut butter and cookie dough is the nuts, i usually pick up 2kg of this and 2kg from theproteinworks (all flavours are banging except the coffee as i dont like coffee)


I used to love myofusion till I saw the breakdown of protein ratios, as it's a protein blend they get away with filling it with poorer/cheaper quality proteins. Even the flavouring went downhill when they changed to the probiotic line now.

Stick to isolates or whey concentrates. You know what you're drinking then.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Maple syrup and pancake!


Good shout! But a little too sweet for me.... @Chelsea would kick my bum for saying that


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I wasn't joking in my earlier post! See.....


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Just out of curiosity. What's the sugar/carb breakdown in these products?


Its not good in Syntha 6 which is why i'm not using it anymore. High levels of sugar. Bought a tub just to use as a 'treat' with full fat milk or when i'm really desperate to chase my macros.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I wasn't joking in my earlier post! See.....


Jesus!

Where do you live again? Think I've got my crowbar in the boot, hope that garage isn't alarmed...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> Its not good in Syntha 6 which is why i'm not using it anymore. High levels of sugar. Bought a tub just to use as a 'treat' with full fat milk or when i'm really desperate to chase my macros.


I thought as much. Never tried it... maybe one day lol.

And dude - u need to learn to 'treat' properly =- Get some frickin chocolate down u or something


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Just out of curiosity. What's the sugar/carb breakdown in these products?


5 Lbs.	Cookies & Cream

Serving Size1Rounded Scoop(39g)

Servings Per Container58.2

Amount Per Serving

Calories	150

Calories From Fat	20

% Daily Value*

Total Fat	2g	3%

Saturated Fat	1g	5%

Trans Fat	0g

Cholesterol	50mg	17%

Sodium	230mg	10%

Total Carbohydrate	9g	3%

Dietary Fiber	1g	4%

Sugars	3g

Protein	24g	48%

Vitamin A 1%

Calcium 25%

Vitamin C 0%

Iron 1%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your Daily Values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.

Ingredients:

Myofusion Pro Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Brown Rice Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate, Egg Albumin, Milk Protein Isolate, Partially Hydrolyzed Whey Protein), Glucose Polymer, Taurine, L-Glutamine, Cocoa Powder (Dutch Process), Gluten Free Chocolate Cookie Pieces (Rice Flour, Sugar, Tapioca Starch, Cocoa Processed With Alkali, Palm Oil, Corn Starch, Salt, Natural Flavors, Sodium Bicarbonate, Soy Lecithin), Dicalcium Phosphate, Nondairy Creamer (Sunflower Oil, Corn Syrup Solids, Sodium Caseinate, Mono- And Diglycerides, Dipotassium Phosphate, Tricalcium Phosphate, Soy Lecithin, Tocopherols), Natural And Artificial Flavor, Xanthan Gum, Cellulose Gum, Sodium Chloride, Carrageenan, Lecithin, Acesulfame Potassium, Sucralose, Lactase, GanedenBC (Bacillus Coagulans GBI-30 6086).


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

micklad1 said:


> hey guys anyone got any suggestions on any great tasting whey..?? I recently used muscletech milk chocolate nitrotech and i've gotta say it certainly didnt take anything like milk chocolate. It tasted absolutely vile, any suggestions on whey which tastes good and which gives you the results..??


Mate ive been using GoNutrition for the last couple of months and the maple syrup and pancake flavour is awesome! Even the gf likes it and she has hated all my shakes before that.

Here's the link mate:

http://gonutrition.com/go-whey-protein-80

Recently dropped whey prices too and they have some wicked other products like Protein Cookies too.

Results wise I cant fault them especially as they use no proprietary blends along with no artificial flavours or colouring so its very high quality.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I am LOVING GoNutrition Strawberries & Cream isolate at the moment!!
> 
> http://gonutrition.com/go-whey-isolate-90
> 
> Take THAT @Ginger Ben


Your one flavour v's my three? haha easy victory for TPW


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Good shout! But a little too sweet for me.... @Chelsea would kick my bum for saying that


Damn right I will!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> 5 Lbs.Cookies & Cream
> 
> Serving Size1Rounded Scoop(39g)
> 
> ...


Shocking breakdown, protein ratios are horrendous filled with poorer quality sources and 9g carbs per scoop.

Ditch the crap.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Your one flavour v's my three? haha easy victory for TPW


I like to give flavours my full attention... so only have one at a time


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Shocking breakdown, protein ratios are horrendous filled with poorer quality sources and 9g carbs per scoop.
> 
> Ditch the crap.


Look at that blend x


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

mills91 said:


> Jesus!
> 
> Where do you live again? Think I've got my crowbar in the boot, hope that garage isn't alarmed...


Give it a go mate! See how you get on with that one!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

MaxiRaw WPC Precision Chocolate if you're after a bulk supplier.

Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Whey Strawberry if you have cash to spend.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Look at that blend x


Yea and I saw a breakdown of how much of each protein was contained in each scoop. I'll have to try find it again although it was a while ago, one of this protein quality tests on all brands. Myofusion didn't fare well iirc.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

PRO-10 Strawberry is unbeatable IMO

Not tried Go Nutrition yet though any chance of any samples? @RXQueenie @Chelsea


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> PRO-10 Strawberry is unbeatable IMO
> 
> Not tried Go Nutrition yet though any chance of any samples? @RXQueenie @Chelsea


Of course, hun.

Here's our sample packs 

http://gonutrition.com/go-whey-protein-80-sample-pack


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Of course, hun.
> 
> Here's our sample packs
> 
> http://gonutrition.com/go-whey-protein-80-sample-pack


Pfft at least @Wheyman sends out samples for nowt


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Pfft at least @Wheyman sends out samples for nowt


True that as we get sales after cos they are that good!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Shocking breakdown, protein ratios are horrendous filled with poorer quality sources and 9g carbs per scoop.
> 
> Ditch the crap.


I have not used this brand for 18 months, I was replying to the original post:

hey guys anyone got any suggestions on any *great tasting whey*..?? I recently used muscletech milk chocolate nitrotech and i've gotta say it certainly didnt take anything like milk chocolate. It tasted absolutely vile, any suggestions on whey which tastes good and which gives you the results..??

The shake is meant for post workout so 9g of carbs isnt the end of the world is it?

I agree, there are far to many ingredients in the list but Im not sure how you can tell what the 'quality' is like by reading the ingredients...?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Of course, hun.
> 
> Here's our sample packs
> 
> http://gonutrition.com/go-whey-protein-80-sample-pack


Paying for samples? I thought the whole point of samples was to try before you buy lol?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> True that as we get sales after cos they are that good!


To be fair do you send out 10 different flavours of the same whey or do you just send out a couple mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Paying for samples? I thought the whole point of samples was to try before you buy lol?


As I said to whey man mate, there are so many flavours you are getting 10 packs in the sample imagine the company gave out 10 free samples to each customer......they'd be broke haha.

If its 1 or 2 flavours you're after I can see if I can sort it for you


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Gonutrtion Rhubarb and Custard is actually the best flavour


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> I have not used this brand for 18 months, I was replying to the original post:
> 
> hey guys anyone got any suggestions on any *great tasting whey*..?? I recently used muscletech milk chocolate nitrotech and i've gotta say it certainly didnt take anything like milk chocolate. It tasted absolutely vile, any suggestions on whey which tastes good and which gives you the results..??
> 
> ...


Because like I posted I've seen a protein quality test on this and most proteins on the market.

9g of carbs and 24g of pro so you'd need at least 2 scoops possibly 3 depending on how big you are. These carbs are not gojng to be optimal for post workout replenishment either. I wasn't having a dig at you it was a general statement to all that you're better of with simple whey isolate or concentrate instead of a blend in most cases.

It's fair enough posted as on taste myofusion is awesome.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> As I said to whey man mate, there are so many flavours you are getting 10 packs in the sample imagine the company gave out 10 free samples to each customer......they'd be broke haha.
> 
> If its 1 or 2 flavours you're after I can see if I can sort it for you


Yeah im not looking for 10 man i usually stick to the same sort of flavours anyway like strawberry,choc,vanilla etc.....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Gonutrtion Rhubarb and Custard is actually the best flavour


 :thumb:



Dizzee! said:


> Yeah im not looking for 10 man i usually stick to the same sort of flavours anyway like strawberry,choc,vanilla etc.....


PM me what you're after along with your name and address and i'll see what I can do mate


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> :thumb:
> 
> PM me what you're after along with your name and address and i'll see what I can do mate


My Man!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> To be fair do you send out 10 different flavours of the same whey or do you just send out a couple mate?


a few but they are 100% free


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> a few but they are 100% free


A few aint 10 though mate


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> A few aint 10 though mate


no true we aren't into bring out flavours for variety sake just pure taste as we have tasted a lot of **** flavours to get ours right.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

The nicest protein shake is Syntha 6 choc peanut. It is amazing. Beats even some proper milkshakes

For something with a better profile, I recommend TPW strawberry & cream or GN Maple syrup and pancake


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> no true we aren't into bring out flavours for variety sake just pure taste as we have tasted a lot of **** flavours to get ours right.


But variety is the spice of life


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Fight!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Because like I posted I've seen a protein quality test on this and most proteins on the market.
> 
> 9g of carbs and 24g of pro so you'd need at least 2 scoops possibly 3 depending on how big you are. These carbs are not gojng to be optimal for post workout replenishment either. I wasn't having a dig at you it was a general statement to all that you're better of with simple whey isolate or concentrate instead of a blend in most cases.
> 
> It's fair enough posted as on taste myofusion is awesome.


Care to share a link to these quality tests?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Fight!


I'm a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm a lover, not a fighter.


Does this mean Queenie loves me?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Care to share a link to these quality tests?


Read back a few posts, was a while ago on a Facebook page. I will try find it as had every big brand on there.

Myofusion are never going to list what's in their proprietary blends for this reason.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Does this mean Queenie loves me?


Yes!

But i should just clarify, 'love' does not mean u can motorboat me.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Yes!
> 
> But i should just clarify, 'love' does not mean u can motorboat me.


Well if thats all thats out the question lol..................


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Yes!
> 
> But i should just clarify, 'love' does not mean u can motorboat me.


Happy that LA Muscle got my business now.

I am dissapoint.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

get looking at the protein works mate. loads of flavours!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> get looking at the protein works mate. loads of flavours!


Shut it slag you're too late


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Shut it slag you're too late


OP i wouldnt use Maxiraw when their reps speak to other members like this. I've also heard that Maxiraw have links to a human trafficking ring in Angola


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> OP i wouldnt use Maxiraw when their reps speak to other members like this. I've also heard that Maxiraw have links to a human trafficking ring in Angola


Yea but the protein is good


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> no true we aren't into bring out flavours for variety sake just pure taste as we have tasted a lot of **** flavours to get ours right.


I hope you're not implying that we are bringing out flavours for variety sake because we certainly aren't!! GN bring out flavours that are tried and tested not just sent to market to give them an excuse to advertise something new.

Besides if the flavours were just for varieties sake then we would have some serious bad reviews on here by now.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I hope you're not implying that we are bringing out flavours for variety sake because we certainly aren't!! GN bring out flavours that are tried and tested not just sent to market to give them an excuse to advertise something new.
> 
> Besides if the flavours were just for varieties sake then we would have some serious bad reviews on here by now.


no you were just having a dig at the lack of range just explaining.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> no you were just having a dig at the lack of range just explaining.


I wasn't having a dig at your lack of range I was explaining why our sample packs aren't free and why yours were.

Read back and you will realise.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

At the moment loving the protein works whey - lemon shortcake :thumb:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> First rep in!
> 
> From our range I can recommend jaffa cake, butterscotch and caramel macchiato


agree with the jaffa cake, its amazing


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

oh snap i walked into a rep fight

im out :lol:


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Used MaxiRaw when they first started, remember when they said it would be a limited membership club?

They have been left behind now by companies offering far more variety and more palatibilty.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

bigforbday said:


> agree with the jaffa cake, its amazing





bigforbday said:


> oh snap i walked into a rep fight
> 
> im out :lol:


Yeah but it's ok as your with team @TheProteinWorks - we got your back man! :lol:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Jeez people who want a tasty whey.

Seriously how long do they take to drink lol


----------



## redwing (Jun 4, 2010)

Not read the whole thread so to the OP. I do change favorites all the time but heres some of my recommendations. First of all im only mentioning proteins around 80% mark none of that Syntha 6 49% stuff.

TWP do seem to get the flavours right

Lemon Shortcake by TPW is my current fav.Stuffs lovely . Caramel Macchatio is a lovely toffee caramel. I also have Blueberry which is not a strong flavour but a good fruity taste

Chocolate Cookies by BulkPowders is a very tasty chocolate flavour it tastes as it says like a chocolate biscuit I also have Banana blend by Protein Lifestyle which is a very good banana.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea but the protein is good


Yeah but I've also heard that you sponsor the Somalian pirates as well


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah but I've also heard that you sponsor the Somalian pirates as well


Only because we pay them to hi-jack theproteinworks shipments to save the world from suffering


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I swear by Scitec Nutrition chocolate - its the one I never get sick of and I mix it with everything - water/milk/greek yogurt/cottage cheese/quark, just tastes great. No matter how quick you drink it there are some out there that really make me want to hurl!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Myprotein Cookies and Cream


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> I wasn't joking in my earlier post! See.....


i use to love this stuff aswell untill they changed there flavour still nice but not nice old stuff!!


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

MaxiRaw Choc Orange, equivalent to a terry's chocolate orange with milk, say no more.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Vivid said:


> MaxiRaw Choc Orange, equivalent to a terry's chocolate orange with milk, say no more.


You know what mate I just posted the same thing tonight lol! I'd never had it as usually use the isolate but got this instead, first thing I thought was Terry's chocolate orange


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

For taste I would say syntha 6 or chocolate myoplex. Both taste amazing for protein.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I like MP's unflavoured whey most, a lot of the flavoured ones taste like sh1t


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Only because we pay them to hi-jack theproteinworks shipments to save the world from suffering


You mean to stop us putting you lot out of business!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

TAFFY said:


> i use to love this stuff aswell untill they changed there flavour still nice but not nice old stuff!!


They changed the ingredients slightly haven't they? More cars iirc but still less than 1g from sugars


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Powerbek tastes better than anything I've tasted over the past two decades, and that is a lot of proteins!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

B.I.G said:


> For taste I would say syntha 6 or chocolate myoplex. Both taste amazing for protein.


Syntha 6 vanilla was a decent tasting product, if not massively over priced, but it is almost as much carbs as it is protein, so to me more in the meal replacement category than a pure protein powder.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Nytol said:


> Powerbek tastes better than anything I've tasted over the past two decades, and that is a lot of proteins!


I'm glad you agree mate!

Just a shame it's not stocked in many places at reasonable prices anymore!

Unless you buy in bulk! :lol:

I may send them an email asking them to sponsor the board!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

The best advice here is COMPLETELY IGNORE ANY REPS!

Only take opinion of those who arnt paid to say something's the best! To that end out of the board sponsors of which I've tried every single fooking one,

PRO 10 Strawberry is hands down the best tasting whey of them all


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I'm glad you agree mate!
> 
> Just a shame it's not stocked in many places at reasonable prices anymore!
> 
> ...


Use ur loaf sponsor you to there board rep! I am interested In trying some myself now


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Use ur loaf sponsor you to there board rep! I am interested In trying some myself now


Give it a try matey! Honestly, you won't regret it!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Tried couple scoops of the Ronnie Coleman stuff (know it's a blend not straight whey) was f#€king lush

Also dymatize make a pretty good isolate,

When on a budget tpw Jaffa cake boom!!!!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Nytol said:


> Syntha 6 vanilla was a decent tasting product, if not massively over priced, but it is almost as much carbs as it is protein, so to me more in the meal replacement category than a pure protein powder.


You are right there are a lot of carbs so I guess it can't compare to whey from places like myprotein that are low carb.

Still like the taste tho :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> The best advice here is COMPLETELY IGNORE ANY REPS!
> 
> Only take opinion of those who arnt paid to say something's the best! To that end out of the board sponsors of which I've tried every single fooking one,
> 
> PRO 10 Strawberry is hands down the best tasting whey of them all


This is a really odd thing to say.

Reps will apply for positions with a company they believe in and who's products they actually like?

We're not just here for customer service, we're here to give honest opinions on new and existing products.

I will openly say I'm not keen on one flavour (as I did in this thread) but I know one other rep that loves it! Neither of us are lying, it's just down to personal taste, discounting our opinions when we have tried things, and u haven't, is ludicrous.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> This is a really odd thing to say.
> 
> Reps will apply for positions with a company they believe in and who's products they actually like?
> 
> ...


I don't think its odd at all.

Don't get it confused, reps are sales not customer services lol.

You don't get rewards for every time you sort a customers problems out, but you do when they buy something. Sounds like commission based sales to me


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Heath said:


> I don't think its odd at all.
> 
> Don't get it confused, reps are sales not customer services lol.
> 
> You don't get rewards for every time you sort a customers problems out, but you do when they buy something. Sounds like commission based sales to me


No, there's no commission.

Our referral codes are the same as any other gonutrition customer. We get the same amount of points per referral as them too...

We sort out customers because we want to. We give advice because we are able to, yet we are demonised?!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

GoNuitrtion vanilla ice cream. Great for making pancakes and whey ice cream also!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> No, there's no commission.
> 
> Our referral codes are the same as any other gonutrition customer. We get the same amount of points per referral as them too...
> 
> We sort out customers because we want to. We give advice because we are able to, yet we are demonised?!


Calling BS here, you wouldn't be a rep if there weren't perks and we both know it.

Prob a set amounts worth of free supps per month? No one is going to seriously bad mouth a product and lose that.

Enjoy your role, its great. But don't try and attach it with a badge of honour


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Heath said:


> Calling BS here, you wouldn't be a rep if there weren't perks and we both know it.
> 
> Prob a set amounts worth of free supps per month? No one is going to seriously bad mouth a product and lose that.
> 
> Enjoy your role, its great. But don't try and attach it with a badge of honour


No one was asking for a badge of honour?

But you're saying, even though my opinion on a product wouldn't change, that if I was a non-rep, it would be valid, but as a rep, it's not?

I will chat to oliver about this as I don't like being discounted because I have an orange border around my avi.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> will chat to oliver about this as I don't like being discounted because I have an orange border around my avi.


Talk to him but it's just my personal opinion so shouldn't really matter to you.

I wouldn't discount anything you said regarding training and diet but I take reps opinions to their own products with a pinch of salt..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Heath


----------

